# ST624 Rebuild - please help



## Zeoncomp (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello,

I have a Husqvarna ST624 that works great. Or I might say - the motor works fantastic - electric start and all. The housing however is way to small for my needs. I live in Colorado and the amount of snow that we get - is too high for my blower housing. 
I borrowed a blower today from my neighbour - a MTD 5HP SnowKing ... similar motor with mine (mine is a 6HP) and it was a beast. 
I think the 6HP motor that I have will suffice to have a bigger housing and auger.
My question to you folks - what housing can I use to achieve this
Thank you


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could try getting some sheet metal and building an extension funnel on the top. Basically think of it with drift cutters on it and build the funnel around them. Keep the back of it at an angle and it should push the snow down into the augers after they clear the bottom half.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Maybe something as simple as this drift cutter bar set up would help you out. This picture shows them in the down position, but extended, they would stick up on each side and "cut" through the snow.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/homeown...es/snow-thrower-accessories/drift-cutter-kit/


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Issues*

Zeoncomp

First off, welcome to the forum
Now to your issues, is the reason the MTD worked better based on the fact the auger housing was taller or something else. You might be able to do as has been suggested, extend the housing using sheet metal. 
Another possibility is physically switching your housing for another one. You'd have to figure out which ones might work, but it is something I've done before.
Another would be if you have one you like better, sell yours and find one like that to have as a replacement.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Zeoncomp (Feb 4, 2012)

I am thinking of replacing the entire housing - I think the auger's getting weak too - I beliebe that a new one would be in order - I have to figure which one will match. Any sugestions?
The MTD worked better because one was tall and two - the auger was great - throwing the snow efortless


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Auger housing swaps*

I've swapped augers before on the Searsasaurus.
Here it was with the 32" 3 stage








Here it is with the 26" 2 stage








I suspect that anything easily identifiable as swapable with have the same basic dimensions, just a different width. You may be able to use a different vintage piece or different brand of auger.

I really think the easiest route would be to sell what you have and replace it with something different.


----------

